#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Πρότυπα ΕΛΟΤ για μεταλλικές κατασκευές

## TOLIS17

Για την έγκριση των υλικών σε ένα έργο, μέρος του οποίου είναι η μεταλλική  κατασκευή, θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποιά ΕΛΟΤ για μεταλλικές κατασκευές είναι σε  ισχύ έτσι ώστε να ζητήσω και τα αντίστοιχα πιστοποιητικά  συμμόρφωσης..................
Για να σας κάνω πιο συγκεκριμέμο το  ερώτημα, κατόπιν επικοινωνίας μου με μία εταιρία πιστοποίησης μου  αναφέρανε ότι για όλες τις μεταλλικές κατασκευές θα πρέπει από εδώ και  στο εξής να ζητάμε πιστοποιητικά συμμόρφωσης  βάσει ΕΝ 10204 3.1. 
Σε  μία άλλη σηζήτηση όμως που είχα με άλλον φορέα, μου αναφέρανε ότι αυτό  το πρότυπο δεν είναι για όλες τις μεταλλικές κατασκεύες και ότι για  μερικές μπορεί να ισχύουν τα πιστοποιητικά (ελέγχου δοκιμών) βάσει ΕΝ  10204 2.2 ή ΕΝ 10204 2.1
Απ`ότι καταλάβατε δεν έχω στην κυριότητά μου κανένα ΕΛΟΤ........
Για  να μην υπάρξει σύγχυση και με σκοπό την ορθή ενημέρωση θα ήθελα να σας  ρωτήσω ποιοί από τους 2-3 παραπάνω τύπους συμμόρφωσης ισχύουν και για  ποιές διατομές?

Ευχαριστώ

----------

